# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Ilmoitus vastauksesta - mutta aihetta ei löydykään!

## 339-DF

Sähköpostiini tuli tavanomainen "Saat tämän sähköpostin koska seuraat aihetta "Linjan 1 kehittäminen" Joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Tähän aiheeseen on tullut vastaus viimeisen käyntisi jälkeen. Voit katsoa vastaukset oheisesta linkistä. Sinulle ei lähetetä uusia ilmoituksia ennen kuin olet käynyt ko. aiheessa.

http://jlf.cc/viewtopic.php?p=10704#10704 mutta kun klikkasin, tulee sivu, jossa lukee, että haettua aihetta ei löydy!

Mikä meni pieleen? Muistelisin sitä paitsi, että tuollainen topikki on ollut olemassa, eikä sitä löydy enää sen paremmin haku-toiminnolla kuin manuaalisestikaan. Häviääkö foorumista viestejä ja topikkeja, vai onko tuo kyseinen poistettu moderaattorien toimesta?

MODEDIT/vko: Aihe liittyy vanhaan foorumiohjelmistoon.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjan 1 kehittämistä käsittelevä thread on jäljellä, http://jlf.fi/f17/213-linjan-1-kehittaminen/

Viestejä ei katoa automaattisesti, vaan minä olen poistanut tuon viestin josta on tullut ilmoitus. Ko. vastauksessa oli tekstiä vajaa rivi ja asiaa ei senkään vertaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitoksia selvityksestä!

----------

